#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ενημέρωση γερμανόφωνων μηχανικών για θέσεις εργασίας στη Γερμανία

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Τρίτη, 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2011, 10:00-18:00  &   Πέμπτη, 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2011, 10:00-18:00
*Πού:* Ξενοδοχείο AMALIA, Λεωφόρος Αμαλίας 8-10, Αθήνα  &  Ξενοδοχείο CITY, Κομνηνών 11, Θεσσαλονίκη αντίστοιχα
*Κόστος:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Ενημέρωση γερμανόφωνων Ελλήνων Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών,  Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών, Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών, Μηχανικών Η/Υ, κινητών εφαρμογών, έρευνας και ανάπτυξης,  διαχείρισης ποιότητας και ενέργειας, απόφοιτων Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών, με στόχο την πρόσληψή τους στη Γερμανία.

*Διοργανωτές:* Ο Οργανισμός Απασχόλησης Εργατικού Δυναμικού  (Ο.Α.Ε.Δ.) σε συνεργασία με το Ευρωπαϊκό Δίκτυο Απασχόλησης EURES της Ελλάδας και με την Υπηρεσία EURES της Γερμανίας.

Στην εκδήλωση θα παρευρεθούν οι εργοδότες των γερμανικών εταιριών Viessmann, Continental, Infineon και θα υπάρξει η δυνατότητα συνεντεύξεων, προσωπικής επικοινωνίας και παράλληλα προώθησης των Βιογραφικών Σημειωμάτων (CV) των ενδιαφερόμενων. 

Επιπλέον, σύμβουλος EURES της Γερμανίας θα παράσχει γενικές πληροφορίες για θέματα που αφορούν τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης και εργασίας στη Γερμανία. 

*Πληροφορίες-Επικοινωνία:*
κα Κατερίνα Φλάκα, Συντονίστρια του δικτύου EURES του ΟΑΕΔ
e-mail: gr01ea29@oaed.gr

*Πηγή:* Δελτίο Τύπου

----------

